# skinny arrow fat arrow..



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Do most of you guys shoot fat arrows for 5 spots or any one use smaller ones and why ?


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

It depends on what part of the season I'm in and what bow I'm shooting. I almost always am shooting a 23/64 diameter shaft in my 3D bow...and i use 5spot and vegas as training in the off season and practice during the season.

During the outdoor months I have my Field/Target bow set up with skinny arrows (Carbon Ones right now) and still practice with that setup on 5spot or vegas. During Indoor season I set this bow up with either a 23/64 or a 27/64 diameter arrow specifically for spots, and bounce back and forth between it and my 3D bow during the indoor season.

In all situations my X count average doesnt really change much accept for on Vegas rounds. Skinny arrows suck on a vegas round, but with they make a 5spot that much more fun, its a little easier to shoot inside-out with skinny arrows on a 5spot


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Cool thanks for the input I just started shooting spots a few months ago and I just bought a Mathews conquest for spots only. So I'm trying to figure out what stuff to use


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

In my case at the moment I have to switch around because I only have 2 bows, neither of which is a dedicated spot bow. I'm getting one by the end of the outdoor season to be a dedicated spot bow, and will either shoot Fatboys or 2312 X7s with 4" feathers.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Right now I'm shooting 2512 x7 and 2512 xx78 I was thinking bout going to carbon but since I just started and I have these arrows think I'll wait on that


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

fat shafts simply make it easier to grab points...get good and they're not necessary.

I use ACC's for everything. I don't use fat shafts because I want to become a better archer...samller shafts don't allow for the cheat points.


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheat points? What's that?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

points you were unable to get with a standard size shaft


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

I shoot 1916 X7 Aluminums for indoor target. I've considered shooting fat shafts but can't get myself to do it. I actually got ridiculed at a tournament a bunch of years ago for my little arrows which still makes me laugh since I don't think the guys fully thought through their argument.


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> fat shafts simply make it easier to grab points...get good and they're not necessary.
> 
> I use ACC's for everything. I don't use fat shafts because I want to become a better archer...samller shafts don't allow for the cheat points.


"Cheat points" implies that rules are being broken.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

I shoot targets only and use standard arrows because I'm learning and not competing. If I start competing I will use fat arrows. A point is a point is a point. Unless you're so good that you need to give the other competitors points to make it interesting, I would think fat arrows are the norm. Seems like it's all you see on the Vegas videos.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Fury90flier said:


> fat shafts simply make it easier to grab points...get good and they're not necessary.
> 
> I use ACC's for everything. I don't use fat shafts because I want to become a better archer...samller shafts don't allow for the cheat points.


Another completely uneducated post by someone that shouldn't be posting in the target archery forum. 
Shoot what gets you YOUR highest scores. Mine are 2712s with 250gr up front. Results may vary. My shooting buddy shoots 2512s with 200 as he scores better with this over the fat shafts as more forgiving to him


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> points you were unable to get with a standard size shaft


What's the standard size shaft? I never new archery had one.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Fury90flier said:


> fat shafts simply make it easier to grab points...get good and they're not necessary.
> 
> I use ACC's for everything. I don't use fat shafts because I want to become a better archer...samller shafts don't allow for the cheat points.





Bullseye1 said:


> Cheat points? What's that?





Fury90flier said:


> points you were unable to get with a standard size shaft


Wow, wonder if all the big pros know this? LOL All of them were using close to the max allowable diameter to shoot the NFAA Indoor Nationals. Even Jesse...

Now I feel bad about using my Beman 9.3's...

BTW, what is a "standard shaft size" when there is no standard among the manufacturers?


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, I think the pros do know that. 

Needless to say "cheat points" is a metaphorical term as we're all aware that no rules are being broken. 

Standard sized shafts are those you would more likely use if you're shooting an "inside out" tournament. I don't know when 27's came out but 25 years ago it was rare at best to even see 25's. Nowhere on the Easton tuning chart does 2312, 2512 or 2712 come up for my specs. The biggest arrow that shows up is a 2013. 

A simple question was asked and answered. Calling out Fury90 and saying he shouldn't post in the target section is pretty infantile as he simply stated the unrefutable truth. They are used for no other reason than to get extra points. Neither he nor I said there's anything wrong with that so take a deep breath, relax, and exhale!:wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

sublauxation said:


> Yes, I think the pros do know that.
> 
> Needless to say "cheat points" is a metaphorical term as we're all aware that no rules are being broken.
> 
> ...


Who said he shouldn't post? Never heard "cheat points" used when referring to target arrows. "Standard" to me is what the majority of the shooters are using and what is allowed today , not 25 years ago. Ditto on your last sentence.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Post 12...... Everybody has bad days and misspeaks, myself included. I take back the "infantile" and would replace it with "uncalled for".

For that matter, I meant the Easton arrow selection charts. If you have to go out of your way by leaving an arrow 6 inches long or adding 250 grain points it would not be a "standard" arrow to many. Hope that clears it up!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I shoot 2712's for spots and run them full length with 150 grain points up front with 3 4" helical feathers. They fly great! As far as why, I started shooting them because everyone else was and figured why not get every x possible. I still average about 40 out of 60 inside out with them.


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

It was explained to me by Tim Gillingham that a fatter arrow is more forgiving as the string does not have to push EXACTLY befind the center of the shaft for striaght flight at 20 yards. A smaller arrow has less margin for error if your string does not push EXACTLY behind center it will cause lefts or rights down range. Dont know if I explained it as well as he did but it made sense to me.

Darrell


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

The two biggest pros on fatties is that there is more size for better absorb the shock of the shot and the larger diameter can pick you up a couple x's you wouldn't get with standard shafts.

Smaller shafts are more "critical" of form of shot I personally feel. The major pro here is that they are much faster than fatter arrows "typically" so outdoor use comes to play. They also will give you inside out scores that would be hard to attain with fat shafts. 

I have shot both and currently shoot acc's for two reasons. Looking to practice shooting smaller and it is almost field time here 

So which one? The one that works for you


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Well this set up is for indoor 5 spot only so I guess I'll stay with my 2512's


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

I will always shoot the fattest arrow the rules allow. In FITA, I am only limited to a 9.3mm diametre shaft (or 23xx equivalent). Then again, I cannot afford to use these for outdoor shoot especially in windy conditions. Therefore for outdoor, the Easton X10 (450 spine) is best for me.


----------

